# No training required?



## Marcs (Oct 6, 2008)

I bought 2 oriental rollers a year ago. They got 6 chicks all flying with their parents. I was told to train them but I lost the will to train and just let them live free and enjoy their life. Off course they do live in their aviary but are free to go as they like. The other thing is feeding. I give food when all the food is gone. To much probably. But the birds fly very well. Every morning and evening they go and stay in the air for at least 30 minutes. Why train them I have to ask? If I keep them indoors and let them go they also fly every time. Even just fed they return in 30 minutes and I have no problems with birds that won't fly or stay away. Never lost one, not even to hawks that are a every day risk here. I even enjoy hawks and falkons chasing them because they seem to like that and even go after a hawk if they spot it. They also fly in heavy weather and do not seem to have any problem with that. I heard orientals never fly in stormy weather or rain. Mine do and love to fly on heavy winds. They do not roll as much though in wind. I do have 2 racers in with them, they just arrived and never left. Maybe that's the trick? They were trained and racing before they stopped and landed here to stay. I would too by the way LOL


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

are the racers that showed up and never left banded?
someone might be wondering where their birds are.


----------



## Marcs (Oct 6, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> are the racers that showed up and never left banded?
> someone might be wondering where their birds are.


I live in the Netherlands, Europe. Here it is normal that thousands and thousands of pigeons get lost every year. I've had more than 20 pigeons that were lost or tired and never met an owner that even took the effort to call me back. I can find their adres and number on a special website. So the owner knows I have his birds. He wants me to keep them or kill them. I never kill a bird so I have to keep them. Lucky me, the rest changed their mind and flew away after a while 

So it's far from steeling or just keeping birds  I have to keep them in order to safe them from starvation or being killed by their owner.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Oo lol
sorry Im from the US.
I wasnt saying you were stealing them  just saying if it were me I would wanna know what happened to my birds.
I like the fact you dont kill them  I would do the same thing.. just let them be happy living with me


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Marcs,
Good on you!!
I also "freeloft" my birds and sometimes a hitchiker will join them and come home with mine. I also phone the number through to the special hotline and the owners ph me.
However some dont phone me back either. I had a beautiful unbanded grizzle join my flock last fortnight and she is still here. 
Mine also take themselves out for a fly around when they want to and they go a far distance out of eyesight and come back when they have finished their fun.
I do take them to work when they fly for a wedding release however they fly well and get home quickly.
Have fun with yours
Helen


----------



## sufiness (May 12, 2009)

Maybe if you condition them and find out what the ideals of the breed are you could put them in pigeon shows?


----------

